# Give It A Caption - #4



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

Today's offering - 



*GIVE IT A CAPTION!*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*This pot is great it helps to calm me down for evening prayer with Father Whatshisface *_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh good heavens. Don't light three on a match.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Just no kickin' the habit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

"Camels - 4 out of 5 nuns recommend them for their smooth, long-lasting flavor!"


----------



## TICA (Sep 8, 2013)

We really need to get a roach clip, I'm getting holes in my habit.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2013)

We really have to break this habit.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

This is better than the martini we had for brunch!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

I see GOD!


----------



## Anne (Sep 8, 2013)

How a Novice earns her new habit....


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 8, 2013)

"Which way to the line for confession?"

.....really some hilarious captions here...:highly_amused:


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

.

*4 Nuns with bad habits.*

.


----------



## Daisydee (Sep 9, 2013)

You put the bubble gum in your mouth, chew then blow.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2013)

Smoking is "BELIEVING"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, what's with this wind!!


----------

